# Legal to fish or not?



## BronzeBackHunter (May 6, 2013)

I live in hilliard and travel up and down the 270 outerbelt between here and Dublin, and I noticed there is a big pond right off the highway in between Roberts rd exit and cemetery rd exit. Does anyone know if it can be fished or if you need permission? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Private.

There's only a handful of ways to access it, and they are all heavily posted. Never heard of anything but panfish back there anyway.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to have access to that place but never had any luck. The property is owned by Highlights for Children. Its all leased to a farmer. Ive spoken with Highlights multiple times about bowhunting off of Scioto Darby and everytime they have referred me to the farmer. The farmer always says if its up to him he dosnt want anyone on the property but always refers me back to Highlights. Back and forth and never get anywhere.

A farmer that lives right around the corner used to farm the place and I worked for him. Thats how I accessed it years ago. He has since retired and the new guy isnt so nice!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Actually, the more I think about it, I may be wrong. I know all the property from Scioto Darby and to the North is Highlights. I'm assuming the pond is part of the same property but I could be wrong. I think back in the day that was owned or at least leased to a ski club. When I was a kid, there was a ski ramp in there. It slowly sank over the years.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

I work right off to Roberts road and pass it every day and have always wondered the same thing. I worked last weekend and I did see 2 guys out on it in a canoe around 9 am not sure how or where they got to the pond but I did see people on it.


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a buddy get a trespassing ticket there, he had to go to court and pay a hundred and some dollar ticket plus miss work for court. He called it Blatz lake...the story was that a Blatz Beer truck left 270 years ago landed in that lake and its still at the bottom. But yeah don't fish it. My mouth waters every time I pass that place. Not for that trashy beer either.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like its one of the lakes you can only visit in dreams ..just off route 13 near me we got this pretty nice sized lake that's river feed by what comes out of the kokosing lake.. I dream of getting in there everytime i see it.. Unfortunately its by what i heard a old gravel pit lake and its fenced off with no trespassing signs ... I can't tell you how many ways i schemed up to get in there.. Especially since the river leading out doesn't have a gate across it.. I mean a quick paddle up stream would get me in and you know as long as i only touch water and no banks or bottom then technically im good right? i mean u cant own the water that flows through right???. ... I've heard stories of fish caught there in the past monster cats monster bass even musky... Ugh maybe a good solid 3 productive hours of fishing would be worth the fine. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

A buddy of mine and I snuck into and speedfished a corporate pond inside the outerbelt, south of Cemetary a couple Sundays ago. (His cousin is a partner in a real-estate firm that owns the property that's leased out to the lawfirms, doctors offices surrounding the pond.) Tons and tons of pickle bass, nothing big. My point is that the fishing might not be worth the trouble...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Sounds like its one of the lakes you can only visit in dreams ..just off route 13 near me we got this pretty nice sized lake that's river feed by what comes out of the kokosing lake.. I dream of getting in there everytime i see it.. Unfortunately its by what i heard a old gravel pit lake and its fenced off with no trespassing signs ... I can't tell you how many ways i schemed up to get in there.. Especially since the river leading out doesn't have a gate across it.. I mean a quick paddle up stream would get me in and you know as long as i only touch water and no banks or bottom then technically im good right? i mean u cant own the water that flows through right???. ... I've heard stories of fish caught there in the past monster cats monster bass even musky... Ugh maybe a good solid 3 productive hours of fishing would be worth the fine.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have been there, i heard some of the stories.it used to be good when it was a pit,but now its overrated. if one day you do go in there,BRING BUG SPRAY.blood suckers followed us all the way in the truck!then found 4 ticks on me and 2 crawling on my seats lol.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Tons and tons of pickle bass, nothing big. My point is that the fishing might not be worth the trouble...
> [/URL]


Bingo.

Many of these tiny lakes were dug out to form 270/70/71 overpasses etc. They don't necc. have the best cover/structure in the world. Also they are usually only stocked naturally (birds depositing eggs, etc) and very often have a wacky predator/prey ratio (which means lots of stunted fish).


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

aboynamdsue said:


> I had a buddy get a trespassing ticket there, he had to go to court and pay a hundred and some dollar ticket plus miss work for court. He called it Blatz lake...the story was that a Blatz Beer truck left 270 years ago landed in that lake and its still at the bottom. But yeah don't fish it. My mouth waters every time I pass that place. Not for that trashy beer either.


Now that's funny, makes you appreciate a good cold budlite


----------

